# Project Runway



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so excited.  So is my hubby, btw.  Oh, yeah, he'll admit to it.  He _loves _the show. 

I tried to get into the replacement fashion show on Bravo and just couldn't do it.  Isaac is OK, but Tim Gunn is irreplaceable.  

Confession: I am slightly weirded out by having to watch it on the uber-chick channel, Lifetime.  You know, home of the channel that makes movies about a woman getting orphaned, raped, robbed, mugged, fired, terminally ill and dumped all within the same hour.  lol

Anyone else set to watch tonight?


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 20, 2009)

I want to! What time is it on???


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 20, 2009)

OMG! I'm so excited for it! I'm also pretty excited to see the follow up show Models of the Runway! Today day has been the best day, first Makeup Art Cosmetics launches and tonight Project Runway!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

I love project runway, too.

I couldn't get into the Isaac show either, I kept forgetting when it came on. I want the makeup show to come back but give up more behind the scenes work. 

This and Bigbrother tonight, means a full night in my household.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2009)

There is a Project Runway all star challenge show from 8-10, then Project Runway from 10-11, then 11-11:30 is Models of the Runway.  We are getting our fash on tonight, yo!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes!! My daughter and I are anxiously waiting!


----------



## alka1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Boo! I'm excited about its return but Project Runway should go back to Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hate all the new Bravo shows (Miami Social, Prep Kids, etc.) The only one worth watching now is The D-List w/ Kathy Griffin and the OC Housewives of course.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 20, 2009)

I am beyond excited for this! I almost cried when it was originally cancelled! So glad lifetime picked it up! Its fun to see the show in a new city too!! Love Love Love Tim Gunn!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm not from America but we've been getting series 3 over here in the UK recently and I love this show. Whilst I was on insomniac mode I found that they had series 4 on at about 1am and I saw the one show where they made clothes from Hersheys food.  I loved the corset made from the laces..

They should really screen season 4 here at peak time.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

I love this show Jen...you know what I will be rattling on about...this and Big brother


----------



## MsCera (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so excited!!! I too was put off a bit by it being shown on Lifetime now, but it's all good. Finally it's back!!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

Santino is arrogant as ever. OTT.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2009)

Lindsay Lohan as a judge?  Seriously?

Not hating on LL, I was just surprised to see her on the panel.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 21, 2009)

I freakin love Project Runway!!! It's the only TV show I watch regularly, non of the other ones do it for me. I got my husband hooked on it too.

The only bad thing is, we don't get to watch it at the same time as the folks in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We get about a month after it already started in the US...at least this is how it's been since the beginning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm annoyed coz we get all the other shows that I dislike like American Idol, Ugly Betty, ...but not Project Runway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 21, 2009)

I loved the challenge show with the old contestents. It was fun to see everyone again. I love Daniel. But Kato is amazing. her looks for last night were no exception. 

The Runway Model show afterward was pretty interesting too. Its the second side to the story! 

As for the project runway show I am so excited to see more. Not sure who the favorites are yet!


----------



## hrockstar (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_Boo! I'm excited about its return but Project Runway should go back to Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ok..i'm not losing my mind. when i set it to record i was like "Lifetime? wasn't it on Bravo?" I really didn't remember watching it on lifetime and now i know i wasn't!  Thanks!   LOL


----------



## carandru (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I loved the challenge show with the old contestents. It was fun to see everyone again. I love Daniel. But Kato is amazing. her looks for last night were no exception. 

The Runway Model show afterward was pretty interesting too. Its the second side to the story! 

As for the project runway show I am so excited to see more. Not sure who the favorites are yet!_

 
Kato is beyond AMAZING!!  I would die to own any one of the looks she put on the runway... ok maybe not that pants set, but that only b/c I don't really show my belly.  That restaurant dress???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I haven't decided how I feel about the new contestant yet.  I'll have to wait a few weeks and see.


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 21, 2009)

I watched the challenge show. My husband I were debating a lot of the picks that the designers thought were fabulous. Kato should have won!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Kato is beyond AMAZING!! I would die to own any one of the looks she put on the runway... ok maybe not that pants set, but that only b/c I don't really show my belly. That restaurant dress???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I haven't decided how I feel about the new contestant yet. I'll have to wait a few weeks and see._

 
I know!! I loved the pant suit. But I know what you mean! The dress. YES Super fabulous. Could you tell how mad she was though at the end. You could see it written across her face with a permanent marker when she got sent home... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She deserved to win.. in my opinion of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We will see her again though.


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 22, 2009)

^I agree, Korto's collection was the best in the all-star challenge! I was so upset Mychael lost too, he was one of my favorites.


----------



## Camnagem (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, first...the All Star challenge!  I felt all heart-squishy seeing them back in the work room, just like old times.  I want to stick Daniel in my purse and take him home with me.  Chris was adorable and I'd hug him for days if I could.  It was so fun to watch, and Santino was as loud and obnoxious as ever, snap!  Loved it.

Now, the newbies!  The first challenge was a good one, imo.  I thought it was interesting that they had the All Star's do a red carpet look in their mini collection, and then the new contestants had to do the same.  I doubt that was done on purpose, but for a Project Runway nerd like me it was cool to compare none the less!  I wish this had been a longer episode.  I don't even know who I like yet, we don't know much about any of them!  I adore Tim and really can't wait to watch the new contestants make it work!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 22, 2010)

Who's excited for the new season?  Make it work, people.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 30, 2010)

Who watched the first episode of the new season this week?  Casanova killed me, he's like a caricature.  Loved Michael Kors' commentary, as usual......such as,  "A pole dancer in Dubai" -


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 24, 2010)

Am I the only fan of this show?  I am loving this season!  Casanova kills me......and Gretchen is way too full of herself, although she is talented.

I'm rooting for Mondo!


----------



## joey444 (Aug 24, 2010)

I loooooove this show! Casanova is using his "lack of english" as an excuse.  He understands everything perfectly.  And I agree, so far, I have loved everything that Gretchen has designed (except maybe the first week) but she really is getting a little too full of herself!


----------



## Camnagem (Aug 25, 2010)

I love this show too!  I'm also rooting for Mondo...he's refreshing, dig him.

Gretchen couldn't be less likeable!  OMG, sure she's talented, but damn...if I had to spend 3 minutes alone with her it would be my own personal hell.  Casanova cracks me up, but he'll be gone pretty soon I think.  The cast this season is all over the place, I love it!

MK, as always, is priceless: "She looks like a transvestite flamenco dancer at a funeral".


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_ 
MK, as always, is priceless: "She looks like a transvestite flamenco dancer at a funeral". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My personal favourite from this season so far has been: "She's a pole dancer in Dubai."  MK always has the sound bites on point!  Love him.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2010)

Last night's episode was a doozy!  I feel bad for AJ, Gretchen should have gotten the boot.  And Tim totally called her out!  Maybe she will be humbled by this, she really needs to get over herself.

Those "grandpa sweaters" were truly awful.  What were they thinking?


----------



## Camnagem (Aug 27, 2010)

I love Tim, so so much...even more after totally calling out Gretchen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That episode was nuts!  I agree that Gretchen should have been sent packing, why didn't anyone stand up for themselves on that team?  Did she spike the water or brainwash them?  I dunno, strange...like those horrible sweaters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They were so mean to Michael.  I just wanted to hug him when he started crying.  Maybe he isn't as talented/technically proficient as others, but he certainly doesn't deserve to be treated like trash.  

I want to own Casanova's stunning blouse!  I'm so glad he was able to get out of his funk and deliver.  There's something kinda charming about him in a really needy way, to me at least.

Yay for the underdogs!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2010)

Casanova, such a sensitive boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His personality has certainly been most entertaining.  My fave designer is still Mondo - I hope he makes it to Bryant Park!

I felt bad for Michael C as well - I mean, WTF people?  That was just wrong.  I hope this whole incident dethrones Gretchen from her high horse.  I was impressed with her designs at first, but now she just makes me sick.


----------



## everglot (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Casanova, such a sensitive boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His personality has certainly been most entertaining.  My fave designer is still Mondo - I hope he makes it to Bryant Park!

I felt bad for Michael C as well - I mean, WTF people?  That was just wrong.  I hope this whole incident dethrones Gretchen from her high horse.  I was impressed with her designs at first, but now she just makes me sick._

 
i agree so much about michael!  gretchen was just wrong for totally calling him out the way that she did.  i was so surprised but kind of glad that tim came out and called her out on what she did when they were on the runway.


----------



## Larrabee (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't stand Gretchen and Ivy. They're so mean! Well, everybody is mean to Michael C. It's so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted him to win before he even designed anything just to quiet the meanies.

I liked Michael C's shirt tonight. It said "Thank you Mood" on it. Hah


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Sep 4, 2010)

Aaaah April is definetly my favourite, and then of course Mondo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was so glad that Michael won this week, just to piss off Gretchen! He made them eat their words about him and his "lack" of sewing skills.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_ 
I was so glad that Michael won this week, just to piss off Gretchen! He made them eat their words about him and his "lack" of sewing skills._

 
I was tickled that he won!  But I was sad for Peach, she's such a sweetheart.


----------



## sinergy (Sep 4, 2010)

yea I wanted Peach to last longer also. =( Im also a Mando fan and wish Gretchen would have been gone already, but she has to stay on the show to be the person everyone likes to hate right? anyhow, Ivy needs to go too i think.


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 5, 2010)

Aww, Peach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What a sweetie she is, sad to see her go.

SO happy to see Michael win again (bitches, leave him alone!).  Even the judges were talking about the other contestants throwing him under the bus and dogging his abilities, and here he is with another stunning dress.

Eat it, hoes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ivy is an incredible bitch, and Gretchen isn't any better.  The two of them bring such a negative vibe to those around them...hopefully when one of them gets the boot, the other will get a "reality" check and snap out of it.

Still love Mondo, and Casanova...and I love rooting for Michael C!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 5, 2010)

Ivy and Gretchen - get over yourselves!  Bitchy ain't pretty.

Go Mondo!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 5, 2010)

*Project Runway S8 related: Why is Micheal C the scapegoat?*

I'm finally catching up with the latest episode this week "You Can Totally Wear It Again" (bridemaid's dresses redo), and the amount of insecurity being projected onto that poor guy is amazing!

I'm paraphrasing here:
Ivy-' I heard Micheal  is saying I'm the bitch of the show!'
Ivy-' I'm not gonna confront Micheal cause that's what he'll want!'
He even brings it up and says he didn't say anything like that and gets called an idiot behind his back!
Ivy-'I judge people by their character and through the course of the show Micheal's shown he doesn't have any good character.'
He's been barely there until he won the Avant Garde Hat episode!
Micheal -'I won!'
Ivy-'Of course you did.'

And then from the last episode "There IS an I in team" where they're throwing Mike under the bus and Ivy is the last to speak:
Ivy-'It's just pure ignorance and laziness.'

WTF!??! Such insecure gays and women!!!
The judges liked what he did! If any of those bitches have any objections I wish these *COWARDS* would throw some shade at the judges and get kicked the hell off!


----------



## COBI (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Project Runway S8 related: Why is Micheal C the scapegoat?*

Although, she clearly said those things because we saw her say them, it is important to remember that the shows are edited to convey whatever the producers want to convey.  It is not uncommon for the editing process to put comments out of context for maximum tv value.  

A group of people living in harmony is not going to stay on the air long (this is due to viewer preferences not "Hollywood", etc.); so the production process needs to ensure that there is a level of conflict between characters.  Most of the shows actually have a disclaimer to say that some things not seen on air may affect the outcome.  Haven't you ever felt that someone should be let go but because they are part of a conflict situation they stay?  Producers on these competitions have a say in the decision or at least approval before its announced.

These people are in a high-pressure environment; their actions, under such pressure and scrutiny, is not necessarily indicative of their real-life persona.

I take the characterizations on these shows and assume they are some-part real and some-part fictional (based on what the directors/producers want you to "see" and feel about a character.)

Even on a reality show, the people are characters in a show.  Don't get me wrong, there are some characters that I'm happy to see leave, too.  But it's the character that the show projected that I find annoying, I don't believe that I know whether that person is really like that or not IRL.  

It's like taking the flaws of any one of us and magnifying them for national television.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Project Runway S8 related: Why is Micheal C the scapegoat?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_It's like taking the flaws of any one of us and magnifying them for national television._

 
Dude I hope that's true. I watching the Real Housewives of NJ and these bitches seem pretty awful and stupid, lololol.


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 11, 2010)

*Recent episode possible spoilers below*
(Just in case, I hate it when I unknowingly read something that I shouldn't!)












Aww...Casanova! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't think it was his time to go yet.  Ivy's outfit was SO horrible and boring, and she whined and bitched and threw someone else under the bus again!  Why did they keep her?

I'm glad Mondo's still there, even though this week was a miss for him.  He really warmed up to Michael C. too and admitted his "dickness" and I liked that.  Finally someone gave him a chance and what do you know...he isn't the plague in human form!  Imagine that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MK was priceless as usual, love him so much!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 11, 2010)

Ivy, ick, I am so tired of her.  _She should have gone_.  I feel bad for Casanova, and well, he was just entertaining to have on the show! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poor Mondo took a misstep but is still in the game, thankfully.  I too was impressed that he realized he was being an utter ass and totally turned things around with Michael C.  

I was also really happy for April.  Her design was pretty hot.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 11, 2010)

I hope all of you that like the show have seen the awesome blog projectrungay.blogspot.com





 Among other things, they have all the pictures of the shows from NYFW on thursday - everyone that was still there after last week got to show, either as a finalist or a decoy, so it's not spoiling the ending much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(They also do great writeups on Mad Men episodes and the fashion in the show BTW)


----------



## m_3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I love that blog. They have all the pictures from Fashion week.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the blog link!  I had not seen that  before.


----------



## everglot (Sep 13, 2010)

can we talk about the stuff in that blog haha not to fond of the guest judge but i haven't really liked their finale judges since victoria beckham judged it.  but maybe i'm biased because i really loved christian...anyway!

i only really loved valerie and april's collections and a few pieces from michael c and even ivy's collections.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 13, 2010)

You bring great shame to parsons ivy higa!
Hara-kiri bitch! Hara-kiri!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 13, 2010)

OMG!
Michael C showed it out!
Mondo I can seeat Anna Sui, Betsey Johnson, or Marc Jacobs!
Valerie is so futuristic! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 13, 2010)

I have just watched the end of the series with Chris March in it, I don't think the newer series have been shown in England. 

Is it just me or does Christian Siriano remind anyone else of Steve from American Dad?


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 17, 2010)

Go Mondo Go!  Way to take it this week.  Perfect melding of early 60's chic with the fabulous Mondo boldness.

I wish I could turn the volume down on Ivy's voice, she grates on me, badly. Her design this week was chic though, I have to give her that.


----------



## sinergy (Sep 18, 2010)

i liked Ivy's outfit but not the outer wear that was just kind of bleh to me, but i agree she is a pretty annoying person. also very happy Mondo won!!! Loved his look and just in general like his style. Also a big April fan and I think Valerie is growing on me but she talks so fast! haha Was sad to see michael go, =( he was such a cutie!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 18, 2010)

Mondo was worried? Why? It was so his element! That boy is a pattern prince!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 18, 2010)

Ivy's gotta faint in a toilet and be carried off to sea! T___T

I'm sick of her being such a narcissistic, insecure turd.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 18, 2010)

Man, the judges were so.. bitchy this week. It's like Michael Kors and Heidi had a fight before filming or something.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2010)

One more day...I'm really living for PR and this latest preview sounds like sides are being taken against Gretchen!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ding dong the wicked Bitch, the wicked bitch, the wicked bitch!
Ding dong the wicked bitch is DEAD!

Ivy's out!

MONDO WON BIG TIME!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm screaming! I'm screaming!
I was so happy Gretchen got nowhere!
I was gonna puke!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 25, 2010)

I love me some Michael Kors.  He takes this show to another level, his commentary is priceless.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 25, 2010)

^Yesh! There's no not loving that bitchy tangerine!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't believe that the judges liked Gretchen's velvet ugly rags.  Yuck.

But I'm so glad Mondo won... he's so cute LOL.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_I can't believe that the judges liked Gretchen's velvet ugly rags.  Yuck._

 
*high fives*

I thought it was kinda old.


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know why Gretchen was in the top 3??  How was her velvet feather piece couture??

I like Valerie but she needed to be in the bottom with her everyday look.  She had a really really bad day.  I hope she makes a come back on the next episode!


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 27, 2010)

Gretchen's velvet robe looked like something Blanche from the Golden Girls would have worn after shagging some rich dude.  So ugly...how did they like that enough for top 3?  Blah.  I think April's looks were much, much better.

Mondo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I loved both of his looks and he's just the most adorable thing.  Love him.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 1, 2010)

Last night's episode........wow.  So emotional.  Mondo is an amazing designer and human being.


----------



## sinergy (Oct 1, 2010)

it was very emotional to me too, i know i was thinking, dang, have i ever cried like this for project runway? lol i was so happy and proud of mando, he is def. a very talented designer. and i like april more and more also.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Oct 1, 2010)

I cried too during last night's episode! I just wanted to give Mondo a hug! He is so brave. I hope he makes it all the way, I would love to see a full collection from him.
I love that April actually drew her own pattern instead of doing something more geometric like the other designers. Although Gretchen's was really original too - but as soon as Michael Kors said that there should have been varying sizes of the design, he was exactly right. 
I love the hour and a half long episodes this season too, you just get to see more of the process and get to know the contestants better.


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't think I have EVER cried through almost an entire episode of Project Runway! I seriously hope Mondo wins. He's so talented and it seems like he's had such a tough life.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 11, 2010)

Lagging on the Mondo's confession...but totes agree tear jerking. The WIN was totally deserved.

As for episode 11:

Does Ivy know she's got bad karma coming? That thread wacked her in the eye for a reason? No bit of editing made her look bad because she made her self genuinely look like an ass?! She's going to hell? 

And Ivy's giving herself props for making the accusation?
She doesn't have balls or pearls---she's just mega BITTER!

I *LOVE* that Heidi mocked her in the workroom! And mocked 
Gretchen too! Can't wait for the reunion!

And the tude at Heidi in the work room? DAMN.
Gretchen can dish her opinion all the damn day and night but she sure can't take it.

And Mondo reaction was something I'd never imagine coming out of him...?

"Hodge-Scha-podge" HUGE LOL
"Constructive criticism is not your enemy."

And I'm also happy to see Micheal is still in; his looks weren't with Heidi's line but separately they could have worked in another time and challenge.

Ivy, once again, screwed another designer. Glad she's gone for good!


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 11, 2010)

Ivy is evil, period. What a bitter bitch. She made herself look so stupid.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 11, 2010)

Although Mondo's my favorite, I do like Michael C a LOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm so glad Ivy's gone and that she was basically told she's a dumb biotch for trying to being up the cheating accusation now.


----------



## sayah (Oct 11, 2010)

Love Mondo!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 15, 2010)

There is no world without a seed of evil and her name is Gretchen. 

  	Can't believe she made it through! >:/


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 15, 2010)

We'll see if Gretchen actually gets to show her collection - after all only 3 of them will be able to.

  	Can't wait to see the collections!

  	Rooting for Mondo, as ever.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Oct 17, 2010)

Nooo Aprils gone.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 18, 2010)

MzzRach said:


> We'll see if Gretchen actually gets to show her collection - after all only 3 of them will be able to.
> 
> Can't wait to see the collections!
> 
> Rooting for Mondo, as ever.


	Dude some already posted a link to all of them earlier


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 18, 2010)

ivy and gretchen are like the high school bullies, eugh


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2010)

Who saw last night's episode?  It was pretty gut wrenching, at least in my opinion.


----------



## sinergy (Oct 25, 2010)

i watched, did anyone else feel michael costellos crying a little fake? at first i felt very bad for him, then it just looked forced to me. i think he was very stressed about his family being unsupportive and looking down on him, so i can understand his feelings, but i felt like he was trying too hard to cry?? i think the right peeps are going tho. who thinks mondo is going to win it all??


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2010)

sinergy said:


> who thinks mondo is going to win it all??



 	 I do.  I think this is Mondo's to lose.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 28, 2010)

Gretchen can go to hell. PR is now wack!


----------



## singer82 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mondo should have won!!!! Gretchen's clothes are SO boring and ugly! I am pissed.
  	I think Michaels tears were very real. He got no support from his family and had everyone on the show saying shitty things about him. I can see why it was so emotional for him.


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 28, 2010)

I too am shocked that she won.


----------



## singer82 (Oct 29, 2010)

Even Michaels line is better than hers!
http://nymag.com/fashion/fashionshows/2011/spring/main/newyork/womenrunway/projectrunwaymichaelc/#


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm totally disappointed.

  	Watching Nina and MK fight for Gretchen was infuriating.  How can they possibly think Gretchen's clothes are more "forward thinking" than Mondo's?!?  The entire season they've been praising him for his unique, current looks and (minus the first 2 challenges) chastising her for boring, bland clothes...and this is how it turns out?  Wow.

  	Heidi and even Jessica were really trying to push for Mondo, and somehow lost.  Whatever.  I'm so turned off by this result.  Not because my favorite lost (they almost always lose, lol), but because I just don't understand how fast they flip-flopped on Gretchen.

  	Really PR people?  Really?!?  C'mon man!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 30, 2010)

Gretchen.

  	Seriously?

  	Okay.....


----------



## sinergy (Nov 1, 2010)

yea i wasnt too happy with gretchen wining, i think her collection was pretty but simple. wow factor was mando all the way, it was a surprise to me the way the judges went. booo.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone besides granola hippies and old ladies want to wear Gretchen's clothes?  Some of Mondo's pieces were a little "young" compared to what is usually designed on PR, but nothing a hip 20-something wouldn't wear.

  	Mondo I could see doing something and going somewhere with the prize $ from PR.  I want to see what else he will design and what ideas he comes up with the future.

  	Gretchen I can not picture designing anything else than flowing, boring granola clothes forever into the future.  Shades of brown, khaki, moss green, tan, ecru.  Bor-ing.


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

Mondo rocks!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

The latest in Project Runway news:

http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/01/25/project-runway-spin-offs/

  	I would love to see a Project Runway Masters series!  I hope it works out.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 8, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> The latest in Project Runway news:
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/01/25/project-runway-spin-offs/
> 
> I would love to see a Project Runway Masters series!  I hope it works out.


	OMG! The Masters thing better happen! I wanna see what ppl could have possibly been holding back to say to some of these bitchy ppl!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone been watching since it started?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2011)

All though Burt's been kinda of stubborn, I admire the fact he does not give a shit about other designers and their attitudes.
  	He's not picking fights or wasting his energy talking about them during his interviews (I may be speaking too soon).
  	He can and can't make clothes but I just admire that he can just cut to the chase. I've heard being honest the way he is comes with age.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2011)

Josh I'm starting to dislike-he's becoming very Christian Sariano egotistical and insulting now. :/


----------



## openexpression (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't believe you like Burt. He is very condescending to me. None of the contestants appear to have "star quality" yet. The only one I kinda like as far as consistency is Anya.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2011)

openexpression said:


> I can't believe you like Burt. He is very condescending to me. None of the contestants appear to have "star quality" yet. The only one I kinda like as far as consistency is Anya


  	Yeah dude, I like his attitude honestly. And I only feel he's condescending when his ideas aren't being accepted.

  	Now if you want to talk condescending: Josh, Vicktor, and Anthony. Three of the bitchiest queens


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2011)

Josh is freaking mental! Drama drama drama! He wants lots of attention!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2011)

You know what Oliver? F**k you! Breasts are a problem? Seriously the average size in America is 14-16. Why don't these designers work on size and dimension EVER? You're going to be making clothes for real shapely people someday-jesus! And the shows been on for how many years? That a real person challenge should be no surprise? I know in school they train you for one size but........aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2011)

And Laura the chatty rich bitch? So opinionated!  No wonder she is friend's with Josh. Two betches!  Sorry if others don't meet your standards-wish they could have had your upbringing and opportunities! I hear money can help with things like that.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok whiny Oliver good bye!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 26, 2011)

Kinda was interested and uninterested in this challenge. I liked the white pants but agree about the brown suede parts- and the white landing strip zipper made me laugh.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 1, 2011)

Well since I'm the only one blabbing about this ....spoilers: Final Contestants and Finale Runway Looks'
http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/2011/09/pr-final-collections-anthony-anya-bert.html
http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/2011/09/pr-final-collections-laura-olivier-viktor.html
http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/2011/09/pr-final-collections-bryce-josh-kimberly.html


----------



## pocketmouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Anya has been my favorite all season and her collection does not disappoint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm surprised by how much I like some of the pieces in Viktor's collection-- some of his models are really stunning; I love the fresh face / bold eyebrows look.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 10, 2011)

I wanted Laura out so bad


----------



## sinergy (Oct 10, 2011)

i really like josh so far..and at first i liked laura, but her stuff is so boring to me! i love anyas asthetic i suppose but there is something about how they are portraying her like she is really just faking it to me..like the judges love her stuff so it must be ok right? but with the commentary from the other contestants and the stuff they show i feel like her work isnt up to par..but what do i know i dont sew..


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 10, 2011)

I hate Josh with every fiber of my being


----------



## sinergy (Oct 13, 2011)

lolol! I felt the same way at first..but i dont know..theres something about him that i think is cute..hes like a gay ryan reynolds with xtra hair gel..and was it just me or were him and adam lambert secretly eyeing eachother in that episode..??


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 13, 2011)

sinergy said:


> lolol! I felt the same way at first..but i dont know..theres something about him that i think is cute..hes like a *gay ryan reynolds with xtra hair ge*l..and was it just me or were him and adam lambert secretly eyeing eachother in that episode..??



 	I die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It's how he fills in his eyebrows girl!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you God, Fake Laura is finally out!

  	And did anyone see the aftershow? That bitch was trying to weasle her way out of bashing other people as much as Josh was!

  	Josh did a total 180 tonight! He was crazy apologetic! That's what happens when you get flack from millions of people on all forms of media boy! Fl-Laura will see this soon!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 14, 2011)

I have watched PR since the very first season and this one was the most lackluster of them all to me.  I have been disappointed for the most part the entire season.  I am ok with last night's decision, but Kimberly better BRING IT if she wants to be a real contender for the Final 3.  I was surprised with her self-defeating, I don't give a $hit attitude last night.  I wanted to sock Laura in the grill for going into all that crying and "every since I was 8" nonsense.  Nobody wants to hear that!  FAKE is right!  Victor is wishy washy and two-faced.  And I absolutely cannot STAND Josh.  I have hated that diva all season long.  I think Anya will do very well.

  	I really hope that PR gets back on track next season.  And I hope that they ease up with all the damn group and paired challenges, and get back to more individual ones.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 15, 2011)

Guess who's gonna be a guest judge on Project Runway: All Stars!?



http://stylemeprissy.com/2011/10/miss-piggy-as-guest-judge-for-project-runway-all-stars/


----------



## sinergy (Oct 17, 2011)

I feel like its gotten too predictable this season..like Anya and Victor have been judge favorites from early on and I expected them to be at fashion week. Kimberly surprised me, i liked her thru almost the whole season until the last few episodes and Laura i guess was under my radar until this episode when she was kicked off, i was like ok stop crying!! your going home regardless!!! so I am anxious for this to be over so i can get ready for All Stars!!!! that better be one helluva season!!!! so many of my faves!!! and wat-wat miss piggy...shes all over the place promoting her new movie huh? lol.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm side eyeing Anya now...after seeing that pagoda and electronic fence...not very modest background. Learned to sew in 4 months? A very privileged 4 months.
  	I want Kimberly to win so bad!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 20, 2011)

Josh is in trouble as usual.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn Victor's on fire!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 20, 2011)

Ugh, it's Kim versus Anya.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 20, 2011)

Hell yeah Kim will show!!!! I know the styling was a mess and the booty skirt was whatever but omg!

  	And who else saw all four of them being in?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 20, 2011)

Josh is a freaking snake! Can you tell he felt threatened that Anya was added back on?


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 21, 2011)

Again, BOO to Josh!  Hate him!  He is so freakin' insecure.  I hope the girl's collections blow his collection away!  Yeah, I felt like they weren't going to send Anya home once they announced that Kim was in.  They really have been infatuated with Anya from the start, so I didn't think that was likely.  The vibe I got from Victor is that he felt like neither of the girls were really deserving to show anyway.  SO happy for Kim!  Did anybody watch "After the Runway"?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 21, 2011)

I watched that aftershow. I would been throwing some shade Josh's way. He's seriously immature, insecure, and easily gets jealous. He's the kind of gay the guys from 1G5Gs talk about NOT dating all the time.

  	Anya's collection was really disappointing. No pants. Tons of maxis and dresses. A jumper. And some hot pants with a long ole belted vest.
  	Kim's was tailored but you wouldn't know that those pieces were a collection. I was thrown by the black glitter gown during the runway last night....she had all these smooth tailored jeweltone pieces and it felt thrown in. They're also gonna harp on a dress and skirt that have gaping on the thighs and probably talk about vaginas.
  	Josh's is tailored, competitive, and cohesive but it's so casual and sports inspired. They might talk about it being literal with the mesh and buckles but I expect them to comment on the fact he made virtually the same black maxi suit with a V-neck and plastic shoulder pads. And they'll prob talk about these stripperish hot pants that have corseting running diagonally up each thigh.
  	Victor's probably gonna win. It's cohesive, well done, and has tons of variety. I'm neutral about him as a person. But I want his sewing background badly! I can't believe no one's commented on the prints and the pearl jacket? The periwinkle-black print dress reminds me *heavily* of a Armani Code for women bottle of perfume, the print on the top he made reminds me of Alexander Mcqueen's last, last collection he presented before his suicide (with the bug-like, sci-fi, symmetrical inspired dresses), and then the pearl jacket feels like a bigger better rehash of the jacket gaga wore one time....I won't lie, I want Victor's jacket!







​


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright, well tonight's the night and Project Accessory follows after the Finale.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh God, Victor's the second out!?

  	Oh please, again another season with a winner with a collection that is so-so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  	God damn producers


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, my thoughts:



 		I teared up like a mug when Kim's collection came down the runway.  It's almost like she was my kid and I was a proud parent or something.  I was just so proud of her!  But why did she leave that bubble skirt in there?  Maybe it's just me but that bad boy looks like there is something wrong with it in the front.  Obviously that's part of its appeal to her, but I just can't get with it. 	
 		I.WILL.NEVER.LIKE.JOSH.  I know I say it all the time, but he really, really rubs me the wrong way.  He is King Hater, wears his feelings on his sleeve, and just plain gets on my nerves with all his "it should have been me" sentiments.  Glad he didn't win.  I didn't understand his collection, have never really "gotten" his point of view and can't, for the life of me, understand how the judges fawn over him the way that they do.  Those shorts... c'mon now!  What was up with those?  I didn't care for his collection at all. 	
 		I thought that Victor's collection was decent.  And you're right, Goat, that white, bubble embellished jacket of his is *very* reminiscent of that Gaga jacket.  I'm not worried about Victor, he'll do fine on his own. 	
 		I don't mind that Anya won.  I'm kind of in agreement with Michael Kors in his statement that he could envision an Anya, shoe, handbag, jewelry, etc.  I think that she really does have a keen eye and a good vision.  I believe her future is going to be very bright.  I also agree that she needs to quit leaning on the plunging caftans. 
 
  	Is anybody watching Project Accessory?  (Just noticed again where Goat mentioned it.) I DVR'ed the first episode, plan to watch it today.  I still need to watch the "After the Runway" show, which I also DVR'ed.


----------



## sinergy (Nov 3, 2011)

from the way they were fawning over Anya all season I figured she would win. its like american idol already, you can predict the mediocre winner by the second episode. =/ on to top chef for me!! and i have been wanting to watch project accessory but havent been able to dvr yet i keep missing it. so ill try and set that to record see how it turns out.


----------

